# Mark Richt



## tcward (Sep 3, 2011)

Let's go ahead and start it...Time to go!


----------



## evan gourley (Sep 3, 2011)

i hate to admit it-but i think its time-i am watcning as much of the lsu/oregon game because the dawgs game sucks!we have the most boring and inept offense i have ever seen-i thought last years bowl game was as bad as it could get-we are no better!do we even have 5 first downs?


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 3, 2011)

Get rid of Bobo first, Which is Mark Richt's call!!!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 3, 2011)

But he is such a nice guy with his missionary work.


----------



## hotdawg (Sep 3, 2011)

that's the first reason richt needs to go, a good coach wouldn't hAVE bobo around him!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 3, 2011)

Well that didn't take long....... We are watching the same team from last year. They look totally lost. I do believe Buford could beat UGA right now.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 3, 2011)

This game is about to get very ugly...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2011)

As Ive always said..keep him. It will only help the rest of us lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Sep 3, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> As Ive always said..keep him. It will only help the rest of us lol!!!!!!!!



You got that right!


----------



## oldenred (Sep 3, 2011)

Heads up y'all, if he loses both of his first two games HE WILL BE FIRED! Might not be until end of season but he will be fired. Just some inside info for ya!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice score.  Now get the ball back UGA


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2011)

oldenred said:


> Heads up y'all, if he loses his first two games HE WILL BE FIRED! Might not be until end of season but he will be fired. Just some inside info for ya!



That's about par to have to suffer through the whole season.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like the poochies have rolled over on this one.


----------



## tcward (Sep 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Nice score.  Now get the ball back UGA



Spots it ain't near enough. Bring on deer season, at least that's something to look forward to.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 3, 2011)

I guess I was wrong, I've been telling folks that I thought UGA would turn it around this year.


----------



## tcward (Sep 3, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Looks like the poochies have rolled over on this one.



For once I agree!


----------



## evan gourley (Sep 3, 2011)

the sad reality is we could go 1-5,just look at the schedule-unless they change very dramatically-it could get real ugly this year-i have always supported richt but boise has embarressed us


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 3, 2011)

GROHA

Instead of GATA, GROHA,,,,, get rid of his


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, he said the other day they weren't ready. He got that part right.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Is beating the 8 th or 9 th best team in the sec such a big win for Boise. Boise is good, but no way they survive the west LSU would kill them, and maybe Bama. Roll tide. BTW, I agree, fire Richt.


----------



## silvertitan (Sep 3, 2011)

What about Grantham?  It's Boise. They're gonna throw the ball. Hold the receivers on the line, get a big push on the line, and get to Moore hard. Quit playing this soft zone crap. Make em beat you with their backs.


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 3, 2011)

Boise State is a good football team, and I really don't think very many of the Dawg fans gave them much credit.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 3, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Boise State is a good football team, and I really don't think very many of the Dawg fans gave them much credit.



Nope. Their arrogance is blinding !


----------



## oldenred (Sep 3, 2011)

Ohh and for you bama fans, when richt is fired your head coach is foaming at the mouth for his job. he's already got a 10 million dollar house on lake burton and another in athens....hmmm, makes ya wonder right?


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 3, 2011)

oldenred said:


> Ohh and for you bama fans, when richt is fired your head coach is foaming at the mouth for his job. he's already got a 10 million dollar house on lake burton and another in athens....hmmm, makes ya wonder right?



Saban has a house in Athens? Why?


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 3, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Boise State is a good football team, and I really don't think very many of the Dawg fans gave them much credit.



You must not know very many then...just .


----------



## oldenred (Sep 3, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Saban has a house in Athens? Why?



What I do know is that over any team out there he wants to coach GA hands down. Not sure why he is so dead set over it but he is. I don't have a ton of inside info but that I do know for a fact.


----------



## orangesmoke20 (Sep 3, 2011)

bobo needs to gogo(period).


----------



## striper slug (Sep 3, 2011)

*richt*

richt needs to wake up,, they could make a zombie movie starring him


----------



## gin house (Sep 3, 2011)

oldenred said:


> What I do know is that over any team out there he wants to coach GA hands down. Not sure why he is so dead set over it but he is. I don't have a ton of inside info but that I do know for a fact.



  Thats hard to figure that a coach would want to leave one of the most rich in tradition and history with like 12 national titles and is contention to win one this year, won one a couple years ago to come to uga where richt is the winningest coach at Uga and theyre calling for his head.  I really dont see why saban would look twice at uga over bama.   How many houses does he own in alabama?  How do you know saban is "dead set on it"?   Any articles or do you know him?  You got me wondering now


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 3, 2011)

orangesmoke20 said:


> bobo needs to gogo(period).



yep.


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 3, 2011)

Good game Dawg fans.  I have a hunch you'll do better than you think this year.  You lost to a great Boise team like VT did last year.


----------



## oldenred (Sep 3, 2011)

gin house said:


> Thats hard to figure that a coach would want to leave one of the most rich in tradition and history with like 12 national titles and is contention to win one this year, won one a couple years ago to come to uga where richt is the winningest coach at Uga and theyre calling for his head.  I really dont see why saban would look twice at uga over bama.   How many houses does he own in alabama?  How do you know saban is "dead set on it"?   Any articles or do you know him?  You got me wondering now



Friends of the family is all, him and my wifes uncle chum it up pretty good.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 3, 2011)

oldenred said:


> Friends of the family is all, him and my wifes uncle chum it up pretty good.



Whatever.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 3, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Saban has a house in Athens? Why?



OOHH, _*This*_ is too rich!
3 year's ago I came on here and all the lil doggies were slammin Saban, "Nick Satan" ..."I'd rather have Richt than that lyin nick Saban" all sorts of non sense, my my my how times have changed

...He'll be bringing Smart...can you guys handle that?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 3, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> yep.



Bobo doesn't block or tackle


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 3, 2011)

oldenred said:


> Friends of the family is all, him and my wifes uncle chum it up pretty good.



Fishin buddies I suppose?


----------



## Crooked Stick (Sep 3, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Good game Dawg fans.  I have a hunch you'll do better than you think this year.  You lost to a great Boise team like VT did last year.



Not the turnout I wanted but was really impressed with both of Boise St lines. Moore gets the ball out quick and doesn't try to force anything. We got a lot to work on. Have a safe trip


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 3, 2011)

Wacenturion said:


> Good game Dawg fans.  I have a hunch you'll do better than you think this year.  You lost to a great Boise team like VT did last year.



I'll tip my hat to the blue berries, they were better than I thought, "great" I'm not sure about that, but definitely better than I thought.
I'd like to see how'd they do against a big boy defense with some offense,...BAMA, LSU,USCe and Arky come to mind.
Good game for BSU.


----------



## oldenred (Sep 3, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Fishin buddies I suppose?



They might I know her uncle fishes, but he did save Saban from drowning.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 3, 2011)

No great sin losing to a very good Boise team - you gotta give the smurfs credit. They traveled well and executed their game plan with precision. Those guys aren't # 5 for nothing. The mutts season starts next Saturday. Lose that one and it's a long year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> No great sin losing to a very good Boise team - you gotta give the smurfs credit. They traveled well and executed their game plan with precision. Those guys aren't # 5 for nothing. The mutts season starts next Saturday. Lose that one and it's a long year.



You are right! Hopefully Georgia understands this.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 3, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> OOHH, _*This*_ is too rich!
> 3 year's ago I came on here and all the lil doggies were slammin Saban, "Nick Satan" ..."I'd rather have Richt than that lyin nick Saban" all sorts of non sense, my my my how times have changed
> 
> ...He'll be bringing Smart...can you guys handle that?



Now don't go generalizing there Rip...... I respect Saban and think he is a great coach, but I for one do not want him or would not want him in Athens.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2011)

Not trying to start anything but you UGA Fans complain too much.. you played a good team and Lost.. I mean you expect to  come off a 6-7 team and win against a top 5 team? You lost some of your Top players last year... I would have been happy Just to be their!! Get over it.. your season starts next week!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Now don't go generalizing there Rip...... I respect Saban and think he is a great coach, but I for one do not want him or would not want him in Athens.



Why, got something against winning.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 3, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Now don't go generalizing there Rip...... I respect Saban and think he is a great coach, but I for one do not want him or would not want him in Athens.



Come on now Coi, you know the guys that I'm talkin about

There are lots of very good coaches out there, UGA should be able to land one _if _or when they choose.

I've been saying since I first started posting that I didn't think that Richt was the coach to get UGA to the next level...and I got slammed for it.
Since BVG left, UGA's attitude has been weak, sophmorish,...if you look at BSU, those kids play with pluck and grit, they have a mental edge, real confidence and discipline, they are not just a hocus pocus trick play team.
Same could be said of Utah st., USF, Baylor...UGA hasn't had that in a long time.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 4, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I'll tip my hat to the blue berries, they were better than I thought, "great" I'm not sure about that, but definitely better than I thought.
> I'd like to see how'd they do against a big boy defense with some offense,...BAMA, LSU,USCe and Arky come to mind.
> Good game for BSU.



^ My thoughts exactly.  They definitely have proven to me that they are a solid team, not so much in them beating UGA, but just based on how they played.  However, like you, I'm not sold on them being able to play an SEC schedule, and beat some of the western powerhouses.  If I see it, I'll believe it, but I don't really see any opportunities to see it anytime soon.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 4, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Bobo doesn't block or tackle



You got that right, but he does call plays and he's not very good at it.


----------



## cramer (Sep 4, 2011)

Bobo needs to go as said above.
Murray needed to be throwing short stuff like Miller did and then work in the longer stuff.
The defense was worn out in the second half and reverted back to poor tackling pretty quickly.
The long field goal attempt was a bad call
Samuel wasn't very impressive either and seemed to get a lot of carries.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 4, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Now don't go generalizing there Rip...... I respect Saban and think he is a great coach, but I for one do not want him or would not want him in Athens.



We don't want him and he ain't a coming.

Either the smurfs were very good or our lines need some serious work or a little of both.  I am thinking a little of both.  Actually, I am thinking a LOT of work on our lines!

Congratulates to the Bronco's, y'all played a whale of a game!


----------



## Michaelp (Sep 4, 2011)

So Georgia looses to a very good team, coming off a 6-7 season....and now one of your fans uncles saved Saban from drowning and he has inside info that Saban wants to coach Georgia more than any team in the world. Now Saban is gonna leave Bama because he has a house in Athens...man I am glad I head west when going to home games!!! Georgia lost a top 5 receiver, 18 running backs/defensive backs etc to suspension and still think a bunch of freshmen who dubb themselves the dream team can just come into big boy football and turn it around.  

Not a dogg hater at all, just a hater of rediculous expectations/chances


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW the air is already out of the "HOMER" balloon. I thought it would take the second lose to USCe before the "Fire Richt" chants would start. Maybe Richt and Nutt can both get a deal at an SEC retirement community. Its time the Dawgs realize their program is not a top 10 program that it has been in the past.                       SORRY BOISE WAS JUST A BETTER TEAM




Michaelp said:


> So Georgia looses to a very good team, coming off a 6-7 season....and now one of your fans uncles saved Saban from drowning and he has inside info that Saban wants to coach Georgia more than any team in the world. Now Saban is gonna leave Bama because he has a house in Athens...man I am glad I head west when going to home games!!! Georgia lost a top 5 receiver, 18 running backs/defensive backs etc to suspension and still think a bunch of freshmen who dubb themselves the dream team can just come into big boy football and turn it around.
> 
> Not a dogg hater at all, just a hater of rediculous expectations/chances




Ridiculous Expectations......Do a search of the recent past threads the vocal minority of the Dawgs has been on here with the Ridiculous Expectations of considering the Dawgs a favorite and a foregone conclusion that the Dawgs will win. Here is what I wrote in the "BOSIE FANS" thread about 2 weeks ago. 



> they (Bosie) are a better team going in to the game they have more returners, ranked higher, have gained more experience playing "national spotlight top 5" games all last season. Georgia is returning players that weren't that good last year 6-7 losing record, Boise St is returning players from a 12-1 team with a QB that has been mentioned in the Heisman pre-season polls so as good as Murry is I think Boise St holds most of the cards except the heat and humidity advantage


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 4, 2011)

Its one game that we played VERY poorly.....that's football.... the way everyone is talking, not a single team in the NCAA lost a game except UGA.....interesting....


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Jeez really?  Folks I've got news for you.  He is not going to be fired during the season.  And yall are bailing after one game?  Wow.  The offensive line played terrible football for most of the game.  Crowell looked good when he had some blocking.  I thought Murray looked uncharacteristaclly off last night for most of the first half.  It sucks but we just got beat.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Crimson (Sep 4, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> OOHH, _*This*_ is too rich!
> 3 year's ago I came on here and all the lil doggies were slammin Saban, "Nick Satan" ..."I'd rather have Richt than that lyin nick Saban" all sorts of non sense, my my my how times have changed
> 
> ...He'll be bringing Smart...can you guys handle that?



Yep you correct sir.  Nick Satan, Richt is such a good man, blah, blah, blah.  Oh yeah here is another one, Satan has never had back to back 10 win seasons.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> Its one game that we played VERY poorly.....that's football.... the way everyone is talking, not a single team in the NCAA lost a game except UGA.....interesting....


That's cause there aren't enough credible South Carolina fans on here to make a difference..


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Crimson said:


> Yep you correct sir.  Nick Satan, Richt is such a good man, blah, blah, blah.  Oh yeah here is another one, Satan has never had back to back 10 win seasons.



Why all the sarcasm about us saying Richt is a good man?  Is it a lie?  Do yall resent the fact that we talk about it?  It's just the truth.  He may end up getting fired after this year.  he may not.  I don't know.  But he is a good guy.  Saban is a jerk.  it is what it is.  He's a good coach but he's a jackass.  It's just the truth.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why all the sarcasm about us saying Richt is a good man?  Is it a lie?  Do yall resent the fact that we talk about it?  It's just the truth.  He may end up getting fired after this year.  he may not.  I don't know.  But he is a good guy.  Saban is a jerk.  it is what it is.  He's a good coach but he's a jackass.  It's just the truth.


I've met Mark Richt, and he is a "good person", when was the last time you met Nick Saban? or is that merely an opinion based on Op Eds and jealous competitors?


----------



## Michaelp (Sep 4, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> WOW the air is already out of the "HOMER" balloon. I thought it would take the second lose to USCe before the "Fire Richt" chants would start. Maybe Richt and Nutt can both get a deal at an SEC retirement community. Its time the Dawgs realize their program is not a top 10 program that it has been in the past.                       SORRY BOISE WAS JUST A BETTER TEAM
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All fans were not lumped into my statement, just like all BAMA fans don't poison trees...but everyone loves to lump us into that group. No harm meant chief


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 4, 2011)

If I was coaching a D-1 school I would atleast show alittle emotion! Can any of you guys post a vid of were he did something other than stand over there with that look on his face like he was lost or fixin to fall asleep standing up? Most of you guys know..the kids these days they need some spark, some fire under there butts ya know. From what ive seen the last couple years he doesnt teach them well..like when they make mistakes he dont jump on em like Saban or Miles or Spurrier. Say what yall want about Saban..if he was at Tennessee I wouldnt complain cause hes a winner. Were talking football here not who can watch your kids while you go on vacation..good guys dont win sorry.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've met Mark Richt, and he is a "good person", when was the last time you met Nick Saban? or is that merely an opinion based on Op Eds and jealous competitors?



it's just based my perception of him.  Lots of people feel that way about him.  I doubt Nick Saban cares what I think about him so i don't see why it matters.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> it's just based my perception of him.  Lots of people feel that way about him.  I doubt Nick Saban cares what I think about him so i don't see why it matters.


Would it matter to you if a bunch of folks were saying things about Mark Richt that weren't true, but instead just a hearsay perception they had of him?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would it matter to you if a bunch of folks were saying things about Mark Richt that weren't true, but instead just a hearsay perception they had of him?



Probably.  it has happened before.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 4, 2011)

Michaelp said:


> All fans were not lumped into my statement, just like all BAMA fans don't poison trees...but everyone loves to lump us into that group. No harm meant chief



I wasn't taking issue with you, I think you hit the nail on the head. Seems most every year the vocal Dawg crowd has these unrealistic expectations. My point was if they had truely looked at the situation they should have realized. they were not favored and should not win. They should have been hoping for a descent showing against a top 5 team and maybe a upset. I think the first thing the Dawg Nation needs to do is some honest inspection of the program and create more realistic expectations.


----------



## gsubo (Sep 4, 2011)

Richt is a robot and so is his QB. Play calling was horrible and Aaron Murray has zero ability to think on his feet under pressure. Gonna be a long season for the Dawgs.


----------



## Crimson (Sep 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why all the sarcasm about us saying Richt is a good man?  Is it a lie?  Do yall resent the fact that we talk about it?  It's just the truth.  He may end up getting fired after this year.  he may not.  I don't know.  But he is a good guy.  Saban is a jerk.  it is what it is.  He's a good coach but he's a jackass.  It's just the truth.



Because of the non stop banter from the Doggie fans about it during the Saban hire that is why.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Crimson said:


> Because of the non stop banter from the Doggie fans about it during the Saban hire that is why.



Are you that small?  Was it really that big of a deal?


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2011)

UGA just needs to a few cupcake games to start the season like other NC contenders.
Mark Richt is a proven good guy and Saban is a proven liar, but Saban's image is improving some. He really has nothing else to prove and will never catch the 846 NC's that Bryant has.
IMO Richt has not forgot how to coach, but tries to keep the good guy image on the sidelines and has surrounded himself with bad coaches. I imagine he is the type of guy that will step down at the end of the season if things don't improve.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Are you that small?  Was it really that big of a deal?



No, but as they say..."paybacks are heck" so to speak, and irony is rich


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> No, but as they say..."paybacks are heck" so to speak, and irony is rich



Well the whole discussion is pointless and not worth having as far as I'm concerned.  it's not like Saban is leaving alabama.


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 4, 2011)

gsubo said:


> Richt is a robot and so is his QB. Play calling was horrible and Aaron Murray has zero ability to think on his feet under pressure. Gonna be a long season for the Dawgs.



x2


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 4, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> No, but as they say..."paybacks are heck" so to speak, and irony is rich



Absolutely.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Well guys, just remember that you said that.  The funny thing about that is, at some point, you wind up on the other end of it.  All I'm saying is, when it happens, don't accuse me of "hating."


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 4, 2011)

oldenred said:


> What I do know is that over any team out there he wants to coach GA hands down. Not sure why he is so dead set over it but he is. I don't have a ton of inside info but that I do know for a fact.



  Delusional.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Ga fans, I watched the game and from a slightly biased (GT fan) perspective, here are my thoughts.

1.) I cannot figure out for the life of me why Mike Bobo is still an OC.  He's been over his head for years and he still is.

2.) If a team could win points for celebrating after the play, UGA would beat every team in the nation.  To me this reeks of discipline.  Act like you're supposed to do that.  ITs like every time UGA did something well, you had 5 guys jumping around like they just won the Super Bowl.  

3.) Stupid penalties.  A hallmark of CMR teams over the last 5 years.  

4.) Your DC doesn't know how to make in game adjustments.  Same thing happened in our game last year, but your offense was too much for our defense, and of course, we fumbled the ball away without any defensive pressure.  Point is, your DC may have an all world scheme with all world personnel, but if you can't make adjustments during the game, you're dead in the water versus a team like Boise State who is poking and prodding to find the weak spots. 

Bottom line is CMR in my opinion has been and can be a great coach.  But he is not good at evaluating assistants, and to me that's the biggest concern.  Bobo is so far out of his league and is basically learning on the job.  Grantham has been unimpressive thus far.  The 3-4 defense typically sees dramatic improvement from year one to year two.  But you had several guys who looked confused on defense.  The fact that a 5'11" 275 lb Center pretty much owned UGA on the inside is a testament to that.  

The problem for CMR is that he's a short timer in the eyes of quality assistants.  No one wants to go to a place where they may only have a year or two before the coach could get canned.  So at this point, CMR has to make the most of who he has, and that will ultimately be his undoing.  

The other issues is it definitely seems UGA players try to play with a swagger that they can't back up.   They need to just shut up and play.  It all goes back to discipline.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Ga fans, I watched the game and from a slightly biased (GT fan) perspective, here are my thoughts.
> 
> 1.) I cannot figure out for the life of me why Mike Bobo is still an OC.  He's been over his head for years and he still is.
> 
> ...



I don't think that is a biased assessment at all.  I think it's just the truth.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 4, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Ga fans, I watched the game and from a slightly biased (GT fan) perspective, here are my thoughts.
> 
> 1.) I cannot figure out for the life of me why Mike Bobo is still an OC.  He's been over his head for years and he still is.
> 
> ...





South GA Dawg said:


> I don't think that is a biased assessment at all.  I think it's just the truth.



Pretty good assesment if you ask me...... It is what it is.


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2011)

I cannot stand the celebrating. They celebrate a big hit but the play still results in a first down. IMO, UGA got the big head when Moreno and Stafford were there and thought this was the beginning of a dynasty. It has been down hill from there.

I thought Auburn and Florida had a lot of thugs, but UGA ranks right up there with the best of them. It takes a special person to turn guys like that into real football players. I guess all that junk worked good in high school when you are better than anyone in your division. I completely understand the scooter incidents now. If they beat out a yellow light they celebrate and then run into a car that is parked.


----------



## gin house (Sep 4, 2011)

riprap said:


> I cannot stand the celebrating. They celebrate a big hit but the play still results in a first down. IMO, UGA got the big head when Moreno and Stafford were there and thought this was the beginning of a dynasty. It has been down hill from there.
> 
> I thought Auburn and Florida had a lot of thugs, but UGA ranks right up there with the best of them. It takes a special person to turn guys like that into real football players. I guess all that junk worked good in high school when you are better than anyone in your division. I completely understand the scooter incidents now. If they beat out a yellow light they celebrate and then run into a car that is parked.



 Im by no means a dog fan, this is just an honest opinion.  I wont debate the talent thing with uga fans but i dont see the talent that uga had five to ten years ago, sure theres one here and there but those older teams were loaded with football players who won, bottom line.   I know the stars ratings are supposed to be an indicator as to the talent level of the kid but how is uga recruiting?  Is it based on the star system or evaluation as to how that recruit fits the system?  Or does uga even have a vision or plan for a system?   I know i will get flamed but i dont see where all the talent is from the last few classes that were jam up and if its there they sure arent getting the full potential out of the kids from the coaching.   Im not knocking uga at all, im just saying i see a uga team and program that was scary the last 5-10 years ago but looks like a beatable team every week now.  Richt is used to winning, i dont know whats up in athens but it is a different program IMO.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 4, 2011)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> GROHA
> 
> Instead of GATA, GROHA,,,,, get rid of his



Nice job skirting the filter. My posts with acronyms are typically deleted. This one must be different somehow.

I love CF fans. Lose the opener to your highest ranking opening opponent in 40+ years and UGA is the same losing team as last year! "OMG THEY're GARBAGE!!!!!"

What were people expecting! It's the same basic team as last year minus multiple huge playmakers that were drafted. What Homer thought we would be better?


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 6, 2011)

The season doenst look too promising,,,but its only been 1 game after all. Still a chance to turn it around. Our schedule is set up good for that. VT did it last year,,,why not Ga?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2011)

Scott G said:


> Nice job skirting the filter. My posts with acronyms are typically deleted. This one must be different somehow.
> 
> I love CF fans. Lose the opener to your highest ranking opening opponent in 40+ years and UGA is the same losing team as last year! "OMG THEY're GARBAGE!!!!!"
> 
> What were people expecting! It's the same basic team as last year minus multiple huge playmakers that were drafted. What Homer thought we would be better?



What you and others who are saying things like this fail to realize is where the dischord is coming from. 

I don't think most of us were surprised that we lost.  It was the way we looked doing it.  Senior linemen getting called for false starts on the opening drive.  Receivers dropping passes that hit them in the hands.  After much talk about how tough the new S&C program had gotten, our linemen looked fat and slow and our guys were cramping.  In a dome.  Right after half time.  The blokcing was horrible as well.

So please, lets not twist this as UGA fans being "delusional".  The fact that we got beat is not what we are so agravated by.  It's the way the team looked.  Most of us did not have to see a win Saturday even though we wanted one.  What we had to see was a team that looked more disciplined and better conditioned and ready and willing to fight for four quarters.  We saw none of that.  That is the problem.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> What you and others who are saying things like this fail to realize is where the dischord is coming from.



And what I think everyone on your side of the fence fails to realize is we still have the same bozo of a OC and a HC with no fire to him at all. He has made enough money to live out his days on mission trips and ignoring the hate mail

Lets be real, if he REALLY cared he would have sent BoZo packing at half time and called the plays the rest of the game(should have went this route at the end of last season!). I have felt for a long time there was a very direct correlation in decline in offensive production and the day Richt stopped being the main play caller. Just like there was a direct correlation in defensive production vs the day Van Gorder left. The biggest difference is Richt saw that ole Willy needed replacing and did something about it. I guess he just has too big a soft spot for BoZo and his 9 kids

Long story short, SSDD.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2011)

Scott G said:


> And what I think everyone on your side of the fence fails to realize is we still have the same bozo of a OC and a HC with no fire to him at all. He has made enough money to live out his days on mission trips and ignoring the hate mail
> 
> Lets be real, if he REALLY cared he would have sent BoZo packing at half time and called the plays the rest of the game(should have went this route at the end of last season!). I have felt for a long time there was a very direct correlation in decline in offensive production and the day Richt stopped being the main play caller. Just like there was a direct correlation in defensive production vs the day Van Gorder left. The biggest difference is Richt saw that ole Willy needed replacing and did something about it. I guess he just has too big a soft spot for BoZo and his 9 kids
> 
> Long story short, SSDD.



I agree.  I don't know what you mean when you say "people on your side."


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 6, 2011)

I think what also makes it hard for UGA fans is this, our season was over in September last year and it's gonna be over in September this year. Over before it even started two years running.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 6, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I think what also makes it hard for UGA fans is this, our season was over in September last year and it's gonna be over in September this year. Over before it even started two years running.




I like the way you think !! 


*COCK-A-DOODLE-DOO  !!!*


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2011)

My avatar says it all! Go Dawgs!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 6, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> My avatar says it all! Go Dawgs!



Where ya going ?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Where ya going ?



Dont worry! I'm not going anywhere!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree.  I don't know what you mean when you say "people on your side."



I mean you and the people who think like you  and are upset we are still plagued by the same problems. I guess I'm just a realist and had low expectations for the year. As soon as Richt publicly stated BoZo was staying, I felt this year would be SOP.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> What you and others who are saying things like this fail to realize is where the dischord is coming from.
> 
> I don't think most of us were surprised that we lost.  It was the way we looked doing it.  Senior linemen getting called for false starts on the opening drive.  Receivers dropping passes that hit them in the hands.  After much talk about how tough the new S&C program had gotten, our linemen looked fat and slow and our guys were cramping.  In a dome.  Right after half time.  The blokcing was horrible as well.
> 
> So please, lets not twist this as UGA fans being "delusional".  The fact that we got beat is not what we are so agravated by.  It's the way the team looked.  Most of us did not have to see a win Saturday even though we wanted one.  What we had to see was a team that looked more disciplined and better conditioned and ready and willing to fight for four quarters.  We saw none of that.  That is the problem.



No sense in rolling in the mud with the pigs on this thread.  Pretty soon, someone will think you are a pig too.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 7, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I like the way you think !!



You would have to be capable of thinking to recognize any thinking.  So we all know that you just like to be an idjit!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 7, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> Ga fans, I watched the game and from a slightly biased (GT fan) perspective, here are my thoughts.
> 
> 1.) I cannot figure out for the life of me why Mike Bobo is still an OC.  He's been over his head for years and he still is.
> 
> ...



I agree 100%,Im sick of these guys running around like they just done something special......


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 7, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> You would have to be capable of thinking to recognize any thinking.  So we all know that you just like to be an idjit!



Why all the hate. Why so personal ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Why all the hate. Why so personal ?



Because you never stop acting like a jerk.  Not even for five minutes.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 7, 2011)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> GROHA
> 
> Instead of GATA, GROHA,,,,, get rid of his



x2.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 7, 2011)

My wife watch the game with me and even she commented
that GA was jumping around like high schoolers after simple tackling plays. 
Sick of it myself.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 7, 2011)

I just saw on ESPN that Georgia has lost 8 of the last 9 games against ranked opponents. For a program that I and most would say is a top 20 program year end year out that speaks volumes


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 7, 2011)

Twiggbuster said:


> My wife watch the game with me and even she commented
> that GA was jumping around like high schoolers after simple tackling plays.
> Sick of it myself.


This


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 7, 2011)

Hershal gave Richt the thumbs up


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 7, 2011)

riprap said:


> I completely understand the scooter incidents now. If they beat out a yellow light they celebrate and then run into a car that is parked.


well done, sir.


----------

